# 20" Planer $599



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Sears is clearing these out. 20", 780#, 3hp, 240 single phase. Regularly $2,399, now $599. Weights 780 lbs, so lots of cast iron. Here's the link:

Craftsman Professional 20 in. Planer

Looks like one heckuva buy, if ya don't have to pay freight to Alaska!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

That is one heck of a price reduction, they are serious about wanting to unload them.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Heckuva deal! Wish I needed something that big.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

"Imported"


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Duane867 said:


> "Imported"


Even so, try to come close to the price... and like everything else they sell, "Satisfaction Guaranteed or your money refunded"!


----------



## Amy (Nov 7, 2008)

I almost jumped on it. Then I saw how much shipping was, YIKES! Matt would have loved it....


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

BigJimAK said:


> Even so, try to come close to the price... and like everything else they sell, "Satisfaction Guaranteed or your money refunded"!



Unfortunately now Sears power tool warranties are more like 
_"Satisfaction Guaranteed until your 1st use. Then there is no more guarantee"_

It's $1103.97 shipped to me. While that seems like a steel, I still have reservations about anything Craftsman anymore. Especially their quality. To me they are now an over priced Harbor Freight. 
So that 20" $1103.97 planer may seem like a deal but I bet it's not only not truly 3hp ( probably 2.5 by sears standards ) I bet it falls apart in a year or less. I guess I am just bitter about them anymore.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I think most things are inported anymore with most of it being from China. Kinda like Japan some 30-35 years ago. I wonder if thier quality will one day be like the Japanesse? The 599.00 is a good deal but at 780# when I got it I wouldn't know what to do with it!:haha::haha:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jim, it looks too good to be true and we have a saying that says" if it looks too good to be true then it probably is!"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

It's always best to read the fine print

468.oo to ship this beast,that kills the great price, unless you have your own fork lift  and truck with a lift gate...

=========


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey guys, let's put this in perspective. Yes, by the time you add $500 in freight to a $600 planer (regularly $2,400), you've spent some money but...

DELTA 22-450 DC-580 20'' Planer $4,029 plus shipping...
JET - JWP-208-1: 20'' 3HP, 1Ph Planer $2,179 plus shipping...
POWERMATIC® Model 209 20" Planer (web-only super price) $2,300 plus shipping...
Woodtek® 20" Production Planer $2,139 plus shipping...

Even at 15":


Jet JWP-15DX: 15 CS Planer with Quick Change Knives $1,699 plus shipping...

Compared those with $599 plus shipping. Add $501 for shipping (rounding up on BJ's $468) and you've got $1,100. Compare that to the prices above... and then add in their shipping.

No, they are not offering to pay someone to take it away but the purchase prices is about 1/3 of other models competing by size and even with freight added, it's still 1/2 the price of the lowest competitor (before you pay for the freight on *them*) I found in my quick scan.

It's certainly not for most but if someone here had the space and wanted a large planer you'd be hard-pressed to beat the price, short of buying one out of the back of a truck from some guy named louigi and still so "hot" it's glowing! lol..


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

No doubt the price is good.

But its still got that name on it... " Craftsman " Makes me shutter. LOL !


----------

